# NAR Tiguan 2 MQB Adding Rear Fog Light



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

I've completed the first steps of the project successfully. I'm just waiting on the tail lamp to arrive to finish up.

I have a 2018 SE built in 11/2017, after they stopped installing front fog lights on all S and SE models. 

First check was to see if there was a front fog light trigger wire in my headlight switch harness (pin 5), and there was. That saved running the trigger wire from the switch to the BCM. 











I then swapped out my stock NAR headlight switch to a euro one. The part I got off eBay DE is 5G0941431BD. It has stops for both front and rear fogs. To be clean, I should have gotten the one for rear fogs only (5G0941431BE - no front, rear fog stop only) but I got this one just in case I want to add front fogs at some point.











I followed the MK7 Golf (MQB) coding instructions for the BCM using VCDS:

Select: 09 - Cent. Elect
Select: Security Access -16
Enter the Access Code: 31347, then “Do it!”
Select: Adaptation - 10
Search: Außenlicht_uebergreifend-LDS_mit_Nebel_Schlusslicht
Select: New Value "Yes", then click “Do it!” (This tells the BCM that a light switch with rear fog function is installed)
Search:Leuchte28RFL LC11-Lichtfunktion A28
Select: New Value "Nebelschlusslicht wenn kein Anhaenger gesteckt", then click “Do it!” (This tells the BCM that the vehicle is to use a rear fog in that lamp position, formerly the reverse light)


The light on the dash came on (yay)











And here's how it looked at the rear (obviously not red - yet)










Everything has gone to plan so far. The last step is to install the inner-left tail lamp which has the rear fog light (lights red) instead of the reverse light (lights white). I got it off eBay DE and it should arrive in a week or so. The part number I bought is 5NA945093F. 











Unknowns:

I may have to move a PIN on the lamp harness connector, depending on whether or not the new lamp uses the same A28 light position. Of course I'm hoping for plug and play - fingers crossed - though I could run into issues with the connector shape too.

I'm hoping the lamp color is the same as the others. VW has so many reds (red, dark red, cherry red) that it can be hard to tell until they're held up against the existing lamps.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Remember to zip tie it up, and hope you got a Dremel to fix the connector. If it doesn’t work out, you can always resell, it’ll still be like new. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Following!


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

While I wait on the tail lamp to arrive, I started getting into the wiring and pin locations at the lamp. 

_EDITED to remove assumptions:_ The car-side connector has three wires going into the lamp, which are ground (#1 brown - customary) / standing/tail/running/parking (#2 blue-grey striped) / reverse (#4 green striped). 

NAR car-side lamp harness:











What's interesting is the stock NAR lamp has four pins. From what I can tell from the pics of the euro one I bought, it has four pins (and wiring) too. Makes me wonder what they have going on (designed) in the lamp...

NAR lamp connector:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

type17volkswagen said:


> .....What's interesting is the stock NAR lamp has four pins. From what I can tell from the pics of the euro one I bought, it has four pins (and wiring) too. Makes me wonder what they have going on (designed) in the lamp.......


They don't make a special connector body for every application. They chose to make a five slot body so it could be used for a lot of applications.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

On your euro switch, does it allow you to run fog lights with just the DRL LEDs on?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Savvv said:


> On your euro switch, does it allow you to run fog lights with just the DRL LEDs on?


As driving in fog without any taillights would be very stupid, no maker would provide for this.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

lazy design by VW using a reverse light position as the rear fog lights, as the PQ35 has separate rear fogs, as well as the MK7 Golf/GTI/Sportwagen that retain both reverse lights


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> lazy design by VW using a reverse light position as the rear fog lights, as the PQ35 has separate rear fogs, as well as the MK7 Golf/GTI/Sportwagen that retain both reverse lights


That is because these are the base model tail lights on European models. In Europe these tail lights also have halogen amber turn signals below the brake light (where the white rectangle lens is - not functional on NAR vehicles) 

The higher trim models in Europe get full led cherry red tail lights that have led amber turn signals and led reverse lights placed directly below the turn signals on the outside tail lamps.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

D3Audi said:


> That is because these are the base model tail lights on European models. In Europe these tail lights also have halogen amber turn signals below the brake light (where the white rectangle lens is - not functional on NAR vehicles)
> 
> The higher trim models in Europe get full led cherry red tail lights that have led amber turn signals and led reverse lights placed directly below the turn signals on the outside tail lamps.
> 
> ...


It's still lazy design to use a reverse light as a rear fog light, especially with the available wasted space on the MQB Tiguan inner housing, that they could have designed in a rear fog below the reverse light.


















On the MK7, all trims have separate rear fogs, retaining both reverse lights, whether it's incandescent or LED tails


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> It's still lazy design to use a reverse light as a rear fog light, especially with the available wasted space on the MQB Tiguan inner housing, that they could have designed in a rear fog below the reverse light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%. They easily could've put a rear fog light below the reverse light. but like I said - only base models have these tail lights on RoW models. So it probably wasn't worth it for VW to take the extra time to make it that way since most people ordering the car will select the full led tail light option anyway. 

But in all seriousness, it's not that big of a deal imo. Most people won't even notice that there's a reverse light missing. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

D3Audi said:


> I agree with you 100%. They easily could've put a rear fog light below the reverse light. but like I said - only base models have these tail lights on RoW models. So it probably wasn't worth it for VW to take the extra time to make it that way since most people ordering the car will select the full led tail light option anyway.
> 
> But in all seriousness, it's not that big of a deal imo. Most people won't even notice that there's a reverse light missing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Actually, you get a lot of random people commenting that one of your reverse lights is out, or something is wrong with your brake light. I've had that happen on my 08 Passat.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> lazy design by VW using a reverse light position as the rear fog lights, as the PQ35 has separate rear fogs, as well as the MK7 Golf/GTI/Sportwagen that retain both reverse lights


Idiot.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> On your euro switch, does it allow you to run fog lights with just the DRL LEDs on?


I'm not sure. On the switch I got I can pull it out to the front fog light position when it's turned to the auto setting. So if it was not dark, then I'd assume yes, the LEDs would be DRL-bright and the fogs would be on. I don't have front fogs so I can't tell you for certain. There may be some logic that turns on the lights (and dims the DRLs) if fogs are switch on, even in auto. Of course when the switch is set to parking/standing or the on setting, the LED DRLs would be dimmed.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Status update - I'm pretty sure DHL loaded the tail lamp onto a canoe. It's been 14 days since the tracking showed any movement. Urgh.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Update - DHL's canoe landed! I got the tail lamp today. First issue I see is that the connector has the channel block on the bottom. You can see it on the top left of the connector - the plastic is built up at the bottom. The black connector is the euro. 











Compare that to the NAR female tail lamp connector (different color - I'm colorblind so I'm not about to guess what color that is), you see the channel block is at the top. 












As shown in many DIYs switching to a euro tail light over the years here on the Vortex, you can just carve/dremel out the block with no negative effects. I'm going to do that because 1) it'll be easier to test fit the lamp to see if it's plug and play without having to switch any wire pin positions and 2) I prefer to work from the euro (new) tail lamp side to make it easier to go back to stock. You'll see in the pic I could just shave off the block on the car-side male connector, but then it's harder to go back to stock. 

I'll do that and then report back if it was plug and play (after shaving the block).


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Charge up that Dremel brah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

I'll start off with the celebration - HYFR! Shot after the install:



















Shot while testing before installing:











Shot showing the lamp is a color match:










It's NOT plug and play. After shaving off the channel block, you will have to move some wires around. As I said, I like to work from the tail lamp side to make it quick to go back to stock. Working from the light-side you have to move 4 to 3 and then 3 to 4. Or, if you want to work from the car-side, you could just move 4 to 3. 3 is the rear fog light (lamp) and 4 (car) is the reverse light. 

I'll clean this thread up and do a DIY in the next few days.


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Looking forward to the final posts! I’m looking to do this with my tig too!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

type17volkswagen said:


> I have a 2018 SE built in 11/2017, after they stopped installing front fog lights on all S and SE models.
> 
> First check was to see if there was a front fog light trigger wire in my headlight switch harness (pin5), and there was. That saved running the trigger wire from the switch to the BCM.


I wonder if the procedure will be the same for cars that came from the factory with fog lights. Or if that trigger wire you're using is the one that's usually for the front fog lights? Hmmm. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## impulsek2 (Feb 12, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> I wonder if the procedure will be the same for cars that came from the factory with fog lights. Or if that trigger wire you're using is the one that's usually for the front fog lights? Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I think the same wire controls both, I know my 19 SE that came without fogs already has all the wiring from the switch to the BCM


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

So at this point, you’ll just have a reverse light on the passenger side only?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

impulsek2 said:


> I think the same wire controls both, I know my 19 SE that came without fogs already has all the wiring from the switch to the BCM


Yes you are correct. The front fog light trigger wire serves as the trigger for both front and rear. Yes, sounds weird but it does - there are threads on the Vortex discussing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Savvv said:


> So at this point, you’ll just have a reverse light on the passenger side only?


Correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

What the hell are the outer white lenses used for? It’d be nice to put the reverse lights in that location.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks @type17volkswagen for being the guinea pig and doing this write up. Just ordered the tail light and euro switch so I'll be doing this once the parts arrive in a few weeks. It sucks how we have to give up a reverse light but I think the benefit of having a rear fog light makes up for it. 

There are a lot of cheap inner tail lights on ebay.de but unfortunately most don't ship to the US. So had to go with one of the more expensive ones. All in my bill was like 172$ for the inner tail light and euro switch. Not bad considering how much it costs on other VWs to retrofit rear fogs!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Savvv said:


> What the hell are the outer white lenses used for? It’d be nice to put the reverse lights in that location.


That's where the euro amber turn signals would be. They're blank on NAR tiguans. Retrofitting amber turn signals probably wouldn't be that hard either, since the euro tail lights don't have side markers - the turn signals on RoW tiggys probably use the same pin that the NAR tiguan uses for the rear sidemarker lights in the outer tail lights. So hopefully it's as simple as coding the side marker pin to function as a turn signal after installing the RoW outer tail lights.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

D3Audi said:


> Thanks @type17volkswagen for being the guinea pig and doing this write up. Just ordered the tail light and euro switch so I'll be doing this once the parts arrive in a few weeks.


:thumbup:


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

A few tips to make it smoother...

If you're going to re-pin the wires from the lamp-side, you'll need to remove the connector from its support. I found that inserting the pick tool where shown and pulling up on the connector it came off pretty easily.










Also, use the pick tool to lift up on the pin lock before trying to remove them. Make sure it's released and slightly lifted all the way across.










Finally, invest in the right tools. It makes the job so much easier and reduces the chance of damaging the wiring. Back in the day I used sewing needles - what a PITA. With the tool you can release them in seconds.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sewing needles? We talking about cars not crochet. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sewing needles? We talking about cars not crochet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh:


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Where do you buy such a tool? I’m about to go borrow my moms crochet needles lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Jiggie2 said:


> Where do you buy such a tool? I’m about to go borrow my moms crochet needles lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on this. I'm so lost on how to change the pins. My inner tail light arrived last night (very quick shipping from fedex). 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ECS has a full kit. Schwaben brand. Wiring de-pin tool kit.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

[HR][/HR]


Jiggie2 said:


> Where do you buy such a tool? I’m about to go borrow my moms crochet needles lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha. Here's the one I got:

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B075TY8BGY/

Plus I'm not so sure that this wouldn't do the job at a fraction of the price:

https://smile.amazon.com/Adduswin-Terminals-Extractor-Electrical-Connectors/dp/B07H7J9XHP/


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

type17volkswagen said:


> I've completed the first steps of the project successfully. I'm just waiting on the tail lamp to arrive to finish up.
> 
> I have a 2018 SE built in 11/2017, after they stopped installing front fog lights on all S and SE models.
> 
> ...


I’m guessing the harness pin 5 is the wire on the top of the harness on the left correct?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Jiggie2 said:


> I’m guessing the harness pin 5 is the wire on the top of the harness on the left correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jiggie - sorry, I can’t really tell from the pic and top left could change. If you look closely, there is 1, 5, 6 and 10 on each corner. Use that to orient you. The good thing with 5 is it’s on an end so no guessing or counting required once you find the 5. Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Yep I had it! This is good to know because now hopefully the wiring for the fogs in the front will be there or easy to add. Now to order the taillight with the fog!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

So this is going to be silly but does anyone read German? Lol I can’t get my eBay to translate so I have no idea if I’m looking at the right taillight I need to order to get the rear fog lol. If anyone could post a link for the right taillight so I order the right one I would be great full! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Jiggie2 said:


> So this is going to be silly but does anyone read German? Lol I can’t get my eBay to translate so I have no idea if I’m looking at the right taillight I need to order to get the rear fog lol. If anyone could post a link for the right taillight so I order the right one I would be great full!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you search the part number (5NA945093F) and check the "worldwide" search option box you should be good. I know enough to know that you want LINKS (left) and INNEN (inside) so it should say that in the title or description.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Got everything installed tonight on my 2018 SE with front fogs. So this retrofit also works with tiguans that have factory front fog lights.

Pretty cool how the light comes on in the dash:









Install was pretty easy. I used sewing needles to release and swap the terminal pins on the new euro tail light. I definitely recomend buying the terminal extractor/removal tools that were posted above. Using sewing needles was tedious and I almost damaged the wires by tugging on them. If I were to do it over I'd definitely invest in the correct tools. 

Also - I bought a $29.99 euro switch on Ebay. It is an aftermarket part and feels as such. I'd recommend spending the extra money to get a genuine OEM euro switch. I will be doing that soon. But for now the aftermarket euro switch works. 

The rear fog is bright! 









This is a true OEM mod - it even warns you if you accidentally leave the rear fog light switch pulled out and shut off the car:









Giving up a reverse light is kinda unfortunate but I think the benefit of having a rear fog outweighs that downside. The reverse lights were merely accent lights anyway. 

Now that I have a rear fog - I found another useful purpose for the rear fog when I went to Lowe's tonight. A cargo light! For those that tow trailers - the rear fog can be used to help illuminate the trailer if you wanna see what's back there. Lol! 









All in all a great mod. And for the price and how easy it is I highly recommend it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Savvv said:


> On your euro switch, does it allow you to run fog lights with just the DRL LEDs on?


Yes. Well, parking lights.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

D3Audi said:


> Got everything installed tonight on my 2018 SE with front fogs. So this retrofit also works with tiguans that have factory front fog lights.


Looking good. :thumbup: Glad to see that it worked on another vehicle.






D3Audi said:


> Install was pretty easy. I used sewing needles to release and swap the terminal pins on the new euro tail light. I definitely recomend buying the terminal extractor/removal tools that were posted above. Using sewing needles was tedious and I almost damaged the wires by tugging on them. If I were to do it over I'd definitely invest in the correct tools.


You've heard it twice now: tools make the job easier and less likely to damage wires. Listen to me now and believe me later.


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Got mine done!! Big thanks to this forum and Dennis for walking me through it!! Just need to get it coded now!! 

[


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Obdeleven pro comes in tomorrow!! Can’t wait to get my rear fog coded in!! Wonder if there is a topic for adding the front fogs?? Decided to get an android device instead of waiting for the iOS version to be released 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Got my rear fog working!! Big thanks to Dennis for helping me understand the coding and my buddy Bradley for walking me through it!! Now to get the front fogs!!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

With help of type17, him and I got the rear fog to work with my 2019 R Line. Here are pics for those interested, especially where the rear fog indicator is located in the digital dash. You’ll see it’s located above the cruise control icon. After coding you’ll see the dash at start/shut-off tells you to turn off rear fog. 




















Sent while on the run


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ....him and I go....


Great grammar.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

D3Audi said:


> Also - I bought a $29.99 euro switch on Ebay. It is an aftermarket part and feels as such. I'd recommend spending the extra money to get a genuine OEM euro switch. I will be doing that soon. But for now the aftermarket euro switch works.


do you have a link or the part # you used? 5G0941431BD is the one I grabbed from earlier in the thread, not sure if you used the same one. 

Also it seems this might be an easy way to add front fogs to SE models that didn't come with it. Can just tap the pin 5 wire and be done with it?


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

DanSan said:


> do you have a link or the part # you used? 5G0941431BD is the one I grabbed from earlier in the thread, not sure if you used the same one.
> 
> Also it seems this might be an easy way to add front fogs to SE models that didn't come with it. Can just tap the pin 5 wire and be done with it?



Yeah I didn't find it that easy. I didn't see any wiring to the front fogs, for our SE that didn't come with them. So while the switch (BD) that has a position for the front fogs might trigger the car to turn on the front fogs, the BCM doesn't have pins/wiring out to the fogs so it doesn't do anything. That's my build of course...


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Wanted to dig this thread back up. Those who have done this mod: is changing the tail light mandatory? I have an SEL premium, could I just swap out the switch, do necessary coding and done?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Wanted to dig this thread back up. Those who have done this mod: is changing the tail light mandatory? I have an SEL premium, could I just swap out the switch, do necessary coding and done?


Yes, SEL-P here and the inner tail was replaced in order to get the rear fog. Type17volkswagen helped since he did the mod and a good friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Wanted to dig this thread back up. Those who have done this mod: is changing the tail light mandatory? I have an SEL premium, could I just swap out the switch, do necessary coding and done?


If you could find just the right darkness of red tint you could cover over the reverse light section of the tail light to make them red. Not sure that you’d ever find it though - white LEDs shining through red tint would be difficult to make look right. Tint is inexpensive so might be worth experimenting with...


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

type17volkswagen said:


> Paddie.e.kelly said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted to dig this thread back up. Those who have done this mod: is changing the tail light mandatory? I have an SEL premium, could I just swap out the switch, do necessary coding and done?
> ...


From what I understand, the tail light needs to be replaced and with that you lose a backup light. Not keen on that, was hoping the rear fog switch could manually turn on rear lights. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You will lose the driver side reverse light, but you only need one to pass inspection here in VA at least. No issues at all with just having one as I back into spaces all the time. Only annoyance might be people telling you that your reverse light is out, or a VW tech noticing and doing you a “favor” and “fixing” it for you and you lose the coding. Even after you tell them it’s by design since you’ve added a Euro switch and replaced the inter tail unit.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

